# Real Estates in Pattay, Jomtien area or Bangkok with REAL prices



## tacobell

Hello all,

I've been doing some research on the net trying to find some good accommodation for myself, my wife and son in the Pattaya or Jomtien area (long term). Bangkok if we have to. I feel that all the English real estate websites have prices listed that are way higher than a real estate would charge catering to Thai's. Therefore I was wondering if anyone had any good links to some online sites that charge the normal going rates?

Just incase anyone wonders, we're looking for something nice, 3 or 4 bedrooms, kitchen like we are used to. Pool would be nice but not a necessity. Does not need to be close to the beach, a 20 or 30 minute walk is fine. Rather be away from the hustle and bustle and live in a nice area for a six year old.

Thanks in advance.

Tacobell


----------



## chicowoodduck

Just for fun and as a starting point, try "Craig's List-Thailand," ever once in awhile something pops-ups that seems interesting and might even fit the bill.  Good luck!


----------



## tacobell

Thanks, do you have a link to that list?


----------



## chicowoodduck

Try craigslist: san francisco bay area classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events and go to the Thailand section. I do believe that there is a Craig's List in most countries.


----------



## synthia

I've been told to look for 'apartments' rather than 'condos', to keep the price down. I don't think you are ever going to get real Thai prices. Places that have totally Western standards are going to be more expensive, because they aren't being designed for locals.


----------



## chicowoodduck

Nothing wrong with going in with a "try before your buy" attitude. I'm suspecting that when you arrive you aren't lugging tons of stuff, so moving around until you find something that fits your needs would be okay? And while you looking for the comfy fit, you can pick the brains of the locals and expats for the good, the bad and often times, the really ugly.


----------



## tacobell

Hi, I'm more after a house for the family.

When looking at the real estates in pattaya and houses for rent, I see nothign but prices that are the same as we are paying now in Australia, which is very high. We're after a 3 bedroom, with a bit of a garden for my son to play. Were not even looking at properties right next to the beach, as we really want to be away from the beach at least 10 minutes.


----------

